# well no more bike for me



## windy7777 (29 Mar 2021)

a car got to close and I wiped out took them for ever to fix shoulder every part of my body hurts. ps this was the first time I was put under. it sucked I still am not 100 percent where I am at


----------



## numbnuts (29 Mar 2021)

GWS


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Mar 2021)

Hope you feel better and get well soon @windy7777


----------



## raleighnut (29 Mar 2021)

Jeez GWS fella


----------



## Cycleops (29 Mar 2021)

That must have taken the wind out of you windy. Sorry, I'm sure it won't be too long till you're fit and back in the saddle.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Mar 2021)

Yea Gods]

Hope you get better soon

any chance of getting the driver?? - any places with CCTV or anything


----------



## Cathryn (29 Mar 2021)

I'm so sorry. That's awful.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Mar 2021)

here's wishing you a speedy recovery & some karma for the driver


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Mar 2021)

+1 on a speedy recovery, hope you are back in the saddle soon


----------



## cougie uk (29 Mar 2021)

windy7777 said:


> a car got to close and I wiped out took them for ever to fix shoulder every part of my body hurts. ps this was the first time I was put under. it sucked I still am not 100 percent where I am at



How close did it get ? It didn't hit you then ? Hope you get better soon - you're not going to be 100% on day one though but everyone takes a tumble from time to time. Good luck for your recovery.


----------



## windy7777 (29 Mar 2021)

Thank you for your kind reply's im having trouble typing wednedaay I find out if I surgery. im stuck in bed now hurts ro much to move. im wishing I had bed pan


----------



## fossyant (29 Mar 2021)

You on the morphine.  Been there.

Get well soon.


----------



## theloafer (29 Mar 2021)

GWS windy ..hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## windy7777 (30 Mar 2021)

ty for all the kind words


----------



## johnnyb47 (30 Mar 2021)

GWS and hope you're ok at the moment 👍


----------



## windy7777 (30 Mar 2021)

you all on the other side of the pond sure are kind folks


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Mar 2021)

Take it steady windy and look forward to better days.


----------



## windy7777 (30 Mar 2021)

im trulli afraid to ride again. this bike had 14 inch wheels which to me made it less stable. plus car drivers in this town hate bikes


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2021)

windy7777 said:


> im trulli afraid to ride again. this bike had 14 inch wheels which to me made it less stable. plus car drivers in this town hate bikes



I got smashed up five years ago - pretty bad, long hospital stay over 7 months off work. Got back riding off road after about 4-5 months (once injuries were stable enough) and I've started road riding more again, but stick to the quiet roads where possible.


----------



## Doug. (30 Mar 2021)

All the very best wishes and hope you have a quick recovery, where the police involved ?


----------



## HobbesOnTour (30 Mar 2021)

It's always a pity when someone contemplates giving up something that they enjoy for external reasons.

Fear, anxiety, call it what you will prevents a lot of people from achieving their potential.

To my mind, the best thing to do is to address that fear, that anxiety.

Close passes can be terrifying. I have three tools in my toolkit for them. 
Firstly, nobody else on the road (except me, of course) is sane and rational. By treating every other road user as an idiot I react accordingly.
The second is a mirror so I'm not taken by surprise.
And the third is to leave my testicles at home. I'm not going to stand my ground if it's dangerous or just plain uncomfortable. If that car behind me isn't giving me enough space I'll pull over. 

Road craft, or basic cycling skills can't be underestimated for giving confidence. Yes, riding a bike is a simple thing, but being safe on a bike is a tad more complicated involving awareness of the road, conditions and traffic. There are many resources online for these, text and video. Cycling, if possible, in traffic free areas can build up skills and confidence such as being able to look behind and not veer off course.

A well set up bike is important too. It should do what you want it to do when you need to do it. Most of the time you may get away with it, at a critical point? That's when things go wrong.

Sometimes, it helps to ride in groups. You may have difficulty roping in some friends after this escapade, but can you make contact with other people on bikes?

A good route always helps. Sometimes the most direct route isn't the best for cycling, sometimes a route that is pleasant at noon is hell at 5. One road may have a shoulder but may be full of crap and traffic, perhaps that road without the shoulder is actually safer and more pleasant to ride?
https://cycle.travel/ works in your part of the world.

I've seen suggestions that cyclists use a pool noodle (foam) attached perpindicular to the bike to encourage traffic to give a wider berth.
Similarly, I've seen people advocate a vest/jacket or similar with "Grandpa to ...." as a way of "humanising" a cyclist. (A little part of me died, writing that).

I hope you recover fully and that maybe there's a few things in here that will help you get back on the bike.

Good luck!


----------



## windy7777 (30 Mar 2021)

no police no one even asked if I was ok.


----------



## windy7777 (30 Mar 2021)

is it more bike friendly on ya side of the pond? they truly hate us here. u seldom see other bikes maybe like 1 bike a week


----------



## flake99please (30 Mar 2021)

windy7777 said:


> is it more bike friendly on ya side of the pond? they truly hate us here. u seldom see other bikes maybe like 1 bike a week



Well, you’re less likely to be shot over here 

In all seriousness... Wishing you a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## winjim (30 Mar 2021)

windy7777 said:


> is it more bike friendly on ya side of the pond? they truly hate us here. u seldom see other bikes maybe like 1 bike a week


I was driving, not riding today but I lost count of the number of bikes I passed. I do live close to a national park though.


----------



## gzoom (31 Mar 2021)

windy7777 said:


> is it more bike friendly on ya side of the pond? they truly hate us here. u seldom see other bikes maybe like 1 bike a week



Glad you are OK, but having driven a few times in the NewJersy and California I recon you are better staying off the bike.

I amazed to find there are even hardly any pavements for pedestrians in most residential areas as everyone just drives. The shock on peoples faces when I mentioned I had taken a public bus in LA was crazy. 

The car really is king in the US, and I get the feeling most people struggle to understand why you would use a pedal bike if you can afford a car. Therefore an assumption anyone on a pedal bike cannot afford a car so will be treated with the social segregation/stigma that makes the wealth gap between Knightsbridge and Hackney seem petty.

Than there are 4 way stops, it would terrify me trying to get through one of those on the bike!!

As much as people moan about UK drivers and bikes, we here in the UK have a much better experience as cyclists versus what you will experience in the US.

When you add in the fact any road rage incident in the UK at most ends up with funny YouTube videos of grown men throwing fisty cuffs, versus the unknown of firearms been potentially on anyone in the US, I would just stick to something like a Peloton indoor bike, or stick to the boulevards in places San Diego.


----------



## DRM (31 Mar 2021)

I don't know where in the US you are, but this is the exact reason the Gravel bike was designed, to stick to gravel roads with next to no traffic, perhaps one of these could be an option, even if it means putting the bike in the car and getting away from the city, Oh and GWS


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Mar 2021)

gzoom said:


> Glad you are OK, but having driven a few times in the NewJersy and California I recon you are better staying off the bike.
> 
> I amazed to find there are even hardly any pavements for pedestrians in most residential areas as everyone just drives. The shock on peoples faces when I mentioned I had taken a public bus in LA was crazy.
> 
> ...


While in general terms, I believe the US is car-centric, I don’t believe it is true everywhere. In Portland, Oregon, there was/is a movement to bring the bicycle to the forefront. Plus there are a number of people on this forum from the US.

Here‘s a trailer to a documentary I saw about Portland. I can’t find the full film on YouTube (I think I saw it on Amazon Prime):


Getting back on topic, @windy7777 please don’t stop doing something you love doing because of someone else.


----------



## gzoom (31 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Getting back on topic, @windy7777 please don’t stop doing something you love doing because of someone else.



It doesn't sound like OP is loving cycling though??

I have no issues with cycling in the UK/Europe, even Asia. But in the US, unless its a few very choice destinations no thanks. 

If you think our SUVs are big, wait till you pull up next to a 'Full sized' SUV in the states, or a 18 wheeler truck.....Just use a car on US roads - or go off road.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (31 Mar 2021)

gzoom said:


> It doesn't sound like OP is loving cycling though??
> 
> I have no issues with cycling in the UK/Europe, even Asia. But in the US, unless its a few very choice destinations no thanks.
> 
> If you think our SUVs are big, wait till you pull up next to a 'Full sized' SUV in the states, or a 18 wheeler truck.....Just use a car on US roads - or go off road.



I respectfully disagree.


----------



## gzoom (31 Mar 2021)

HobbesOnTour said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> View attachment 581523



Yes quite, but I suspect that's not where OP is doing their cycling.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (31 Mar 2021)

gzoom said:


> Yes quite, but I suspect that's not where OP is doing their cycling.


Actually, that's Georgia, where I believe the OP resides.


----------



## gzoom (31 Mar 2021)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Actually, that's Georgia, where I believe the OP resides.



Given Georgia is larger than England that's like saying Westminster looks like a nice place to live so central Bolton must be the same


----------



## HobbesOnTour (31 Mar 2021)

gzoom said:


> Given Georgia is larger than England that's like saying Westminster looks like a nice place to live so central Bolton must be the same


True.
And driving in NJ and California is the same as riding a bike in Georgia.

Having ridden a bike in the Carolinas, Virginia, Tennessee, and Alabama I disagree (and find it odd on a cycling forum) with your advice to stop cycling.

Dogs were the biggest challenge I faced. And an alligator one day


----------



## gzoom (31 Mar 2021)

HobbesOnTour said:


> True.
> And driving in NJ and California is the same as riding a bike in Georgia.
> 
> Having ridden a bike in the Carolinas, Virginia, Tennessee, and Alabama I disagree (and find it odd on a cycling forum) with your advice to stop cycling.
> ...



Given its sounds like OP was pretty run off the road why would you advise they keep cycling? Is cycling worth risking life and limb?


----------



## HobbesOnTour (31 Mar 2021)

gzoom said:


> Given its sounds like OP was pretty run off the road why would you advise they keep cycling? Is cycling worth risking life and limb?


Every time I get out of bed I'm risking life and limb. 

In a previous post I offered advice on what the op could do to reduce risk and increase confidence.

If the OP decides not to cycle anymore, that is of course, their choice.


----------



## windy7777 (31 Mar 2021)

ive had cars force me into on coming traffic they did it on propose .as a biker I try to give cars. all the room they need but they truly hate bikes or us who walk. this is a small southern united state town . they throw stuff at us yell at us etc etc 3 or 4 of us been killed on the streets in this town .this is not the first time I had trouble with cars I got hit before luckily I was unharmed that time just a broken bike rim


----------



## gzoom (31 Mar 2021)

@windy7777 Seriously forget cycling if thats the environment you are in. No hobby is worth the amount of hassle you have described.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Mar 2021)

How about some trails away from the roads?


----------



## windy7777 (31 Mar 2021)

I do have a park behind my home and a nature trail can't bike on it but at least ill get some outdoor walking .


----------



## windy7777 (31 Mar 2021)

I live less then a mile from here we have had so many walkers hit on this road https://www.gainesvilletimes.com/ne...ed-after-fatality-wreck-involving-pedestrian/


----------



## Drago (4 Apr 2021)

it's not amproblem for everyone.


----------



## HMS_Dave (4 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> it's not amproblem for everyone.
> 
> View attachment 582270


That's actually a Japanese Special Forces Soldier...

Here's his grandad look...


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2021)

This is his Swiss uncle's bike...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> This is his Swiss uncle's bike...
> 
> View attachment 582312



Ah the Raleigh Howitzer touring bike.


----------



## Drago (4 Apr 2021)

I believe the 10 speed 531 framed Peugeot Retreat also had a mount for a white flag.


----------



## windy7777 (11 Apr 2021)

still finding new injures. i trully think i banged up every part of me. im trully afraid to even walk to the store. we have no sidewalks im wal;king in kudzu and other stuff


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2021)

windy7777 said:


> still finding new injures. i trully think i banged up every part of me. im trully afraid to even walk to the store. we have no sidewalks im wal;king in kudzu and other stuff


Kudzu? Oh - *THIS* - I had never heard of that before.

I would hate to live somewhere where I couldn't walk or cycle to where I wanted to go. Is the attitude of those drivers really just "_drive, or stay home_"?


----------



## windy7777 (11 Apr 2021)

for real you never heard of kudzu. its a crazy crazy fast growing vine its a invasive plant its awful


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2021)

windy7777 said:


> for real you never heard of kudzu. its a crazy crazy fast growing vine its a invasive plant its awful


I don't think we have it here. We have others like that though, such as *Japanese Knotweed*...


----------



## CXRAndy (11 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I don't think we have it here. We have others like that though, such as *Japanese Knotweed*...




Its one of those hyped media stories. Its easily dealt with. If you have a large patch of it, use glysophate herbicide, strong mix, spray off. Smaller outcrop, you can use a medical injection needle to inject a tiny amount of glysophate into the stem. Very effective. Knotweed is quite resilient, so two treatments for a couple of years will eradicate the plant.

Well that is what I did


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2021)

My Step Brother works from Network Rail and got me some stuff they use to keep the embankments clear. That did the trick, oh yes indeed.


----------



## windy7777 (17 Apr 2021)

still banged up dang i wish it was my left arm. i cant do basic task.


----------



## windy7777 (23 Apr 2021)

right arm is usless it cant even lift its own weight. which feels very weird


----------



## DRM (23 Apr 2021)

windy7777 said:


> right arm is usless it cant even lift its own weight. which feels very weird


Is it painful, I have the same, it's torn ligaments in my shoulder, if not painful it could be a shoulder impingement, which can be helped by exercises, either way get to your Doctor to have it examined.


----------



## windy7777 (27 Apr 2021)

well hello friends a few days ago I said to self don't live in fear and got back on my bike rode to Wal-Mart got my civic shot. I do admit I had to pull off road for a bit. ps do you all ride in middle of the lane?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2021)

windy7777 said:


> well hello friends a few days ago I said to self don't live in fear and got back on my bike rode to Wal-Mart got my civic shot. I do admit I had to pull off road for a bit.


Well done. *DLTBGYD*!



windy7777 said:


> ps do you all ride in middle of the lane?


It often/usually makes sense to because otherwise some drivers squeeze past too close when there isn't really room to get past safely. It sounds like that might be what happened to you? 

The only problem is that if you have a lot of angry/aggressive drivers in your area they may not take kindly to you slowing them down on 'their' roads!

I always leave myself some space on my left (it would be the right for you or anyone else where they drive on the right) so I have somewhere to go if a vehicle gets too close. If you are already all the way to the side of the road then you have no escape route.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (27 Apr 2021)

windy7777 said:


> well hello friends a few days ago I said to self don't live in fear and got back on my bike rode to Wal-Mart got my civic shot. I do admit I had to pull off road for a bit. ps do you all ride in middle of the lane?


That's a good, positive development!

I'll remind you that this is a mainly UK forum and not many have cycled in your neck of the woods. I have, albeit on a bike with a larger than normal "footprint". 

I posted some suggestions earlier, @ColinJ 's advice is spot on too.

I think the best thing you can do is to link up with like minded souls locally for support, advice and learning. If you cannot find anything local online, flag down any other cyclist you see.

Good luck!

A slightly larger than average footprint


----------



## windy7777 (27 Apr 2021)

this town is the worst bike town I lived in. they hate us bikers. they love to roll coal on us. some days plan to visit Amsterdam it looks like a great bike town.


----------



## windy7777 (27 Apr 2021)

also in this town there is sometimes a ridge on side of road like 1 foot out from the curb . it is from when they repair the road


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2021)

Any chance of moving to somewhere more friendly...?


----------



## windy7777 (27 Apr 2021)

sadly it would not be easy to self home and move etc etc.


----------



## CXRAndy (28 Apr 2021)

Sorry to read about your incident and physical damage. 

I thought I would post about a rider I see regularly in my area. He rides with one arm, he must have had a stroke or some major damage to his non working arm. His bike has a steering damper to reduce steering oscillations over bumps. I see him very regularly, and have seen him upto 15miles from the town where I think he lives or works. 

There are always ways to get on a bike or even trike for stability


----------



## windy7777 (28 Apr 2021)

i was sure i lost control of my arm. it couldnt even suport its own weight shoulder was as if was locked. but now i can reach a door knob


----------



## windy7777 (30 Apr 2021)

do they put power poles inn the middle of sidewalks where you all live? the one area we have them there is telephones poles in them lol


----------



## Salad Dodger (30 Apr 2021)

windy7777 said:


> do they put power poles inn the middle of sidewalks where you all live? the one area we have them there is telephones poles in them lol


We have a lot of shared use pavements and cycle paths around here. Usually there is a white line down the middle and logos painted on the path to show which half is for walkers, and which is for cyclists. But one shared use path has signs on poles saying "shared use path" at each end. In the middle of the cycle part of the path!


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Apr 2021)

windy7777 said:


> do they put power poles inn the middle of sidewalks where you all live? the one area we have them there is telephones poles in them lol



Most power and telephone lines in the UK are now underground, particularly in our town and cities.


----------



## Drago (30 Apr 2021)

windy7777 said:


> this town is the worst bike town I lived in. they hate us bikers. they love to roll coal on us. some days plan to visit Amsterdam it looks like a great bike town.



Move to a shall-issue open carry state, and get a nice shiny forty-five for your belt. They hicks might not be so quick to hate.


----------



## windy7777 (1 May 2021)

id love to move been fighting with are hoa. never buy a home under a hoa


----------



## Drago (1 May 2021)

Yep, no danger of that.


----------



## TheDoctor (1 May 2021)

GWS and hope things aren't too ouchy.


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2021)

windy7777 said:


> id love to move been fighting with are hoa. never buy a home under a hoa


Huh...? Ah - *H*ome *O*wners' *A*ssociation - no, I wouldn't fancy getting entangled with one of them!


----------

